# The Best Books on Verdi, a new interview with Professor Francesco Izzo



## Taminointhestreets (May 26, 2019)

Really detailed interview about Giuseppe Verdi - his life, his operas, but also the myths about him especially about his role in the Italian Risorgimento:

https://fivebooks.com/best-books/verdi-francesco-izzo/


----------

